# I Just Love Our Language (Scottish English)



## Laurie (Mar 21, 2015)

A guy has just been done for "Culpable and Reckless conduct ............ to the danger of the lieges."

Sounds so much netter than "anti-social behaviour" doesn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Aye, does sound much better.    I personally love to listen to Scots have a blether.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

My husband uses old historical language such as 'My liege' at times...but it's not been in common usage for hundreds of years..so where did you see this today Laurie, have you got a link ? I'd love to see it written down in terms of todays language..


----------



## oakapple (Mar 21, 2015)

Lang may yer lumb reek!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

LOL OA... Lang may yer lum reek..is still amazingly in fairly common usage in Scotland and means as you probably know..Long may you always have coal to warm your house (this when coal was very expensive) ..alternatively meaning may you always have good fortune

Another Scottish saying (among many ) which is still very much in common usage is 'it's a Dreich day '..meaning it's grey cold and drizzling


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2015)

One of my late husband's clients was charged with "Tumultuous Behavior".   I'm guessing most of us could have been in jail at sometime for *that*.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL OA... Lang may yer lum reek..is still amazingly in fairly common usage in Scotland and means as you probably know..Long may you always have coal to warm your house (this when coal was very expensive) ..alternatively meaning may you always have good fortune
> 
> Another Scottish saying (among many ) which is still very much in common usage is 'it's a Dreich day '..meaning it's grey cold and drizzling



Aye, hear dreich a LOT.  

Another one I love is in reply to being asked how you're doing 'no bad'.  Which is very good!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

Funnily enough Annie..I still say 'no bad'...I do it to irritate my husband..because he hates it when I lapse into a  Scottish accent..so I deliberately put on a strong Glaswegian accent to watch him cover his ears with horror..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Funnily enough Annie..I still say 'no bad'...I do it to irritate my husband..because he hates it when I lapse into a  Scottish accent..so I deliberately put on a strong Glaswegian accent to watch him cover his ears with horror..



LOL.  Now how can he not like the charming Scottish accent and words?!  I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

He likes my accent which is a very soft Scottish lilt ...but he hates the harsh sound of the Glaswegian , Dundonian or Aberdonian accents.., so when I put it on he recoils in horror.

There was a classic  example just a few minutes ago..I was interested in the price of something and asked him how much he thought it would cost, he shrugged his shoulders and said '' probably  just a couple of pounds''

..and playing up to the very unfair stereotype of the Scots being  tight-fisted I replied in a Broad Glaswegian accent''..''Whit?.. yer hivin' me oan..2 quid..??> that's no fer me then son''......he was out of the room before I'd finished the sentence :lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> He likes my accent which is a very soft Scottish lilt ...but he hates the harsh sound of the Glaswegian , Dundonian or Aberdonian accents.., so when I put it on he recoils in horror.
> 
> There was a classic  example just a few minutes ago..I was interested in the price of something and asked him how much he thought it would cost, he shrugged his shoulders and said '' probably  just a couple of pounds''
> 
> ..and playing up to the very unfair stereotype of the Scots being  tight-fisted I replied in a Broad Glaswegian accent''..''Whit?.. yer hivin' me oan..2 quid..??> that's no fer me then son''......he was out of the room before I'd finished the sentence :lol1:



My husband likes to say 'every penny's a prisoner'.  But he dismisses the stereotype although he says Scots are frugal they are also very generous.  

You know my DH worked in London for 18 years.  He softened his accent and had to stop using a lot of words while he lived there in order to be understood.  When he retired he quickly reverted back to using those words - like jaiket, geerden, etc.  But I've never thought he had a strong Glaswegian accent.  His is much softer.  He hasn't lived in Glasgow since he was about 20.  He doesn't sound at all like his brother who has lived in Glasgow all his life.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

It's nice to see you folks across the pond having fun in your quaint ways.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My husband uses old historical language such as 'My liege' at times...but it's not been in common usage for hundreds of years..so where did you see this today Laurie, have you got a link ? I'd love to see it written down in terms of todays language..



As requested.  Scroll down to" unbelievably stupid"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-31970399


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

Speaking of language, I believe the ugliest language to be German.  Behind that is Japanese. The sweetest language is french in my book.  These are merely my comments and do not necessarily reflect those of this site, it's sponsors, owners or employees.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Speaking of language, I believe the ugliest language to be German.  Behind that is Japanese. The sweetest language is french in my book.  These are merely my comments and do not necessarily reflect those of this site, it's sponsors, owners or employees.



My candidate, with my apologizes to my friends in OZ, is Australian English. As well as some American dialects.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

I believe also that German is the ugliest language, it's Harsh and Guttural and every sentence sounds like a direct order given by the commandant ...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 21, 2015)

in light of your comments I think it's time for some humor  If anyone watched Laugh-in in the 60s, here's a clip 
[video]https://youtu.be/5Qf6Sv3A9zs[/video]


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

I find German very hard on the ears.  Love the sound of French.  My favourite accents in English are Scottish, Irish (not Northern), and Aussie is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> in light of your comments I think it's time for some humor  If anyone watched Laugh-in in the 60s, here's a clip
> [video]https://youtu.be/5Qf6Sv3A9zs[/video]



Oh yes, never missed Laugh-In!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

OMG!  THAT was my absolute weekly must do.  It was wonderful. "Sock it to me"!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2015)

Laurie said:


> As requested.  Scroll down to" unbelievably stupid"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-31970399



I have read about this type of thing before Laurie...although a generator hanging from his ceiling is just a step too far. 

Funnily enough when I was a child we lived for a few years in the terrace road next to where this man lives in Dundee ..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OMG!  THAT was my absolute weekly must do.  It was wonderful. "Sock it to me"!!!!



Me too, never missed it, then there was 'here come the judge, here come the judge'.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Loved Goldie and also Lily Tomlin as Edith Ann.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> It's nice to see you folks across the pond having fun in your quaint ways.


yes, I shall be dancing around the maypole anytime dressed in quaint peasant gear, whilst the Morris dancers ( don't ask)hop up and down hitting each other with sticks and jingling their bells on the village green.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

However, that's England Josiah, up in Scotland they will be tossing the caber,skirling the pipes,and hawking photo's of the Loch Ness Monster to innocent tourists.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Are you sure you ladies don't work for the Department of Tourism?  UK food, landscapes, houses, entertainment, language -- expect to see a tour bus bringing us round your way very soon, LOL


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

We have to shout about it Cookie as there are so few of us on here from the UK, are we boring the pants off you all?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Not boring at all, pants still on, Oakapple, I love to learn all about it, the Cullen skink soup is still on my to-do list to make ...... there's but a few of us Canadians here as well, but we tend to keep a low profile.


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2015)

*Here you go English Morris Dancers.






Children Dancing Round The Maypole







*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Are you sure you ladies don't work for the Department of Tourism?  UK food, landscapes, houses, entertainment, language -- expect to see a tour bus bringing us round your way very soon, LOL



We get tourist buses past our house.  If you come round stop in for a cuppa.  I know how to make proper tea.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking forward then, proper tea -- oh goodie, I hope that means scones! :coffeelaugh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Looking forward then, proper tea -- oh goodie, I hope that means scones! :coffeelaugh:



I'm a bit lazy about making scones, too messy.  But I can pick some up from the bakery.  Or bake cookies.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2015)

No worries, scones are messy aren't they, and very high calorie on top of it. Our bus should be coming around the corner soon.


----------



## Pam (Mar 23, 2015)

Bee said:


> *Here you go English Morris Dancers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoyed them.. especially the Morris dancers. My friend's husband is a member of the local group and their dancing season will be starting anytime now. The other thing to look forward to in parts of the north of England are the Pasche Egg plays (St George vanguishing the dragon and all that) and in the nearby Abbey the kids will be rolling their 'pace' (Pasche) eggs down the amphitheatre hill just as I did when I was a youngster.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

British accents are not quite as simple as she portrays. For instance, what she refers to as Westcountry accents are more like Somerset, Bristol or Gloucester. I'm originally from South Devon which is very different. It's also quite different from North Devon and even Exeter and Plymouth accents are noticably different. An ez fer they Corinesh, evin oi kent unnerstan wut they'm be on about.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope this link works.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151631370959232&fref=nf


----------



## Cookie (Mar 23, 2015)

Obviously the German speaker is exaggerating, as well the  other speakers are moderating their tones. Many languages have their  gutteral sounds, including English. Scottish has very pronounced gutteral sounds as have most European  languages.

 If this video is supposed to be funny, I don't get it, it is putting down all the languages, especially the German, which seems culturally intolerant .


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

Cookie, I'm sorry it rubbed you in a way that I had not intended. Yes it was intended to be funny and the German speaker was grossly exaggerating his enunciation. I just encountered it on FB and remembered several of the comments earlier in the thread. I wasn't making a point and again I apologize.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 23, 2015)

Pam, thanks for posting the Morris Dancers, it saved me explaining what they were about. Mr Oakapple will go out of his way to watch a Morris Troupe, he says the laughter does him good!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 23, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Cookie, I'm sorry it rubbed you in a way that I had not intended. Yes it was intended to be funny and the German speaker was grossly exaggerating his enunciation. I just encountered it on FB and remembered several of the comments earlier in the thread. I wasn't making a point and again I apologize.



Apology accepted Josiah. My post was probably triggered by previous posts on this thread related to this. Its fine and good to be proud of your own mother tongue, we all are, but we must remember to be respectful of other cultures' languages too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

The variations in accent from town to town amazes me.  My area the accent is different from the town across the loch, and Glasgow is very different from both etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm surprized that a Scot would find German 'ugly'.  I think that it's a far more natural language for us northeners to speak than French which I would consider somewhat 'effeminate'.  I really enjoyed living, working and visiting Germany - and learning their language.

Tschüss, Ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm surprized that a Scot would find German 'ugly'.  I think that it's a far more natural language for us northeners to speak than French which I would consider somewhat 'effeminate'.  I really enjoyed living, working and visiting Germany - and learning their language.
> 
> Tschüss, Ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun.



I find German very harsh as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm surprized that a Scot would find German 'ugly'.  I think that it's a far more natural language for us northeners to speak than French which I would consider somewhat 'effeminate'.  I really enjoyed living, working and visiting Germany - and learning their language.
> 
> Tschüss, Ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun.



I don't like French either..however it's less harsh on the ears and I'd hate to think for a second that my Soft Scottish lilt sounded anything remotely resembling the German accent


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

I LOVE to hear French!  I keep trying to learn it but my brain doesn't want to remember all of it for long enough.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

AS, try watching lots of French movies with English subtitles, eventually you will absorb some by osmosis.  I love French movies and find after a while I can understand more and more of it.  Amazing!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Oooh we all learned French at school..and although I was very far from fluent in it by the time I left school it did serve me well on my visits to France as an adult...however the very funny thing is that when I moved to Spain and was learning Spanish it took me ages to not answer in (not English as you would imagine ) but FRENCH...Whatsupwiththat ??? I suppose because it was a foreign language learned in my formative years, my brain just wanted to revert into it..as the only non English language I knew.


I lived and worked in both Germany and Italy...I only ever learned rudimentary Italian and I wish I'd learned more...but the German? Nein !!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

We had French at school too and I lived in Quebec for several years, but I was never fluent.  Maybe your brain retained the language, like riding a bicycle or typing, you never forget!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

I never chose to learn a language in school. It was optional. Off and on I work on my Rosetta Stone programme which is really good.


----------



## Pam (Mar 29, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Pam, thanks for posting the Morris Dancers, it saved me explaining what they were about. Mr Oakapple will go out of his way to watch a Morris Troupe, he says the laughter does him good!



Only just seen your post, oakapple. Very kind of you to thank me for posting the Morris dancers...... it was actually Bee who posted them originally....but I'm sure she won't mind me taking the credit. LOL


----------



## Bee (Mar 29, 2015)

Deleted.


----------

